# Sharing Some Pics



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg, is that last photo real?

Great pictures of your guy...he's a handsome devil...


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Lovely Photos!

He is HUGE! How many hands anyway?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Omg, is that last photo real?
> 
> Great pictures of your guy...he's a handsome devil...


LOL yes it's real hahaha! Idk how she feels about having her face on public forum so I protected her identity. 

Thanks 

Here's one with her back turned


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, oh good lord... does she have a ladder?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Woah defiantly deny think he was that big!! Such a handsome guy <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

17hh with XXL feet and XL face :lol:



EmilyJoy said:


> He is HUGE! How many hands anyway?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Love his eyes!!!! That is a HUGE horse and he even isn't a draft horse!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

He's so tall, but it really doesn't look it until you put a human in the picture! Great shots, Crystal!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! I had no idea he was that tall!!! He is stunning though, and these pictures show case that beautifully!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PetoftheDay said:


> He's so tall, but it really doesn't look it until you put a human in the picture! Great shots, Crystal!


Doesn't she have such an eye for great shots? 

Yeah pictures.. it's hard to get a grasp of his size lol. Even standing next to him he doesn't seem that big to me since I'm around him a lot. But yeah he's a tank lol! You should feel the power in his hind.. I do it no justice atm.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow he's stunning! What breed is he?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Wow he's stunning! What breed is he?


As far as I know he is a Dutch Warmblood crossed with a Paint. But nothing is for certain.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wonderful photos of your huge, yet handsome boy! That last photo you really get the idea of how tall he is. :shock:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hes just perfect


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

He is rather....large,but very handsome!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! :smile: Love the Indian chief pattern on his chest.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone  Glad you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

The calander and charging shots are awesome! And of course... the lip!
I have the feeling that right after he was born... taking his first wobbly steps and concentrating hard.....the lip was born.
Does he ever use that "look" on you to get out of stuff? (Or gain treats?) :lol:

So, can your friend come take pics of my boy too? I'm a sucker for pretty pictures!
Oh, before I forget... on another Sky pic thread, his nose spot was talked about and I remembered that my boy has a similar spot.
(Could be a brotha' from another motha'??)
I snapped a few phone pics, but I'll have to get the real camera out now after seeing these nice shots.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> The calander and charging shots are awesome! And of course... the lip!
> I have the feeling that right after he was born... taking his first wobbly steps and concentrating hard.....the lip was born.
> Does he ever use that "look" on you to get out of stuff? (Or gain treats?) :lol:
> 
> ...



Haha spot friends! ;P

I know isn't her photography amazing?? She only does it for hobby but it's so incredible 

No I am not affected by cute things, lol but it suuure works on everyone else. I usually spoil him when he does a really really good job otherwise he'd be super duper overweight from all of his beggin' treats :lol: His lip is really cute though, I must admit. You should see his doe eyes and hear his pretty please nickers. Now that melts some stone hearts.


----------



## bebeaz (May 25, 2012)

*tall horses*

WOW! Sky, I wouldn't have believed he is that tall, nice conformation. I owned a 16.3 thoroughbred/appy and I had to mount him from my trucks bumper or whatever I could find handy. I didn't dare dismount unless there was something I could use. What do you use? I must say he was the gentle giant in my mind. Never got hurt with him and I miss him still today and he was put down from a broken leg in 1979. Wonderful pictures of your Angel, he's beautiful. Bebeaz


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoa, what a tank.. A handsome tank that is .


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Wow, I SO did not think e was so insanely massive wen looking at te fae sots and ten I seen te last poto, and... My word tats a.. very massive reature xD e is stunning!!!  (not all the keys are working on te keyboard )


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, that is one tall horse! He's so pretty though! Love the pictures!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Im with the others! I had no idea he was that huge!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you, I'll let him know of all the compliments 



bebeaz said:


> WOW! Sky, I wouldn't have believed he is that tall, nice conformation. I owned a 16.3 thoroughbred/appy and I had to mount him from my trucks bumper or whatever I could find handy. I didn't dare dismount unless there was something I could use. What do you use? I must say he was the gentle giant in my mind. Never got hurt with him and I miss him still today and he was put down from a broken leg in 1979. Wonderful pictures of your Angel, he's beautiful. Bebeaz


Lol well to mount up, since we do dressage, the stirrups are longer than usual so I always use a mounting block (only 2 step since we don't have a 3) and turn it on it's edge so it's the tallest it can be, put my foot in, and mount up that way. 

I'm taller than the lady looking after him so she is the one having to get creative!


----------

